
Deadliest Animals to Humans - cocoapuffs7
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_deadliest_animals_to_humans
======
Udik
Pretty uninteresting list. At least danger should be estimated by encounter:
huge numbers of humans are killed by other humans, does that mean I should be
more afraid when I encounter a human or, say, a polar bear?

Also confusing direct killings with transmission of diseases makes little
sense.

~~~
cocoapuffs7
You don't think it's interesting that snails make the list? [0] Or that deaths
by mosquito top those of the current pandemic?

How do you 'estimate' danger? Sure, the recording is an aggregate. What's a
more suitable format? Shouldn't this already exist in Science rather than
Wikipedia?

Besides, > This list is incomplete; you can help by expanding it.

[0] Perhaps they knew something already?
[https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/why-were-
medieval-...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/why-were-medieval-
knights-always-fighting-snails-1728888/)

------
haltingproblem
Dogs kill 25,000 people every year. They is an insane number which makes me
think it cannot be right.

~~~
cocoapuffs7
Good catch! The article attributes it to rabies, but the linked source
(broken, by the way) lists _prairie_ dogs!!

